# Pope Francis: Jesus sinned......



## lynnie (Mar 8, 2016)

http://www.catholicnewsagency.com/n...other-and-journey-together-towards-god-20282/


_The Pope reflected on the Sunday reading from the Gospel of Luke in which a young Jesus stayed in Jerusalem in the Temple, causing great distress to Mary and Joseph when they could not find him.

“For this little ‘escapade,’ Jesus probably had to beg forgiveness of his parents,” the Pope suggested. “The Gospel doesn’t say this, but I believe that we can presume it.”

........

“Moments like these become part of the pilgrimage of each family; the Lord transforms the moments into opportunities to grow, to ask for and to receive forgiveness, to show love and obedience,” Pope Francis said._


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 8, 2016)

Nothing like a little heresy _ex cathedra _


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 8, 2016)

Not surprising, given that we confess that he is antichrist...

But very sad, nonetheless.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 8, 2016)

The Gospel reports a statement that is quite opposed to that notion.


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 8, 2016)

Several words come to mind.........


----------



## ZackF (Mar 8, 2016)

This guy is in his own league.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 9, 2016)

But the Virgin Mary didn't sinned so we can be glad about that! LOL! Here's a quote from a Catholic site

"Not a few Protestants are surprised to discover the Catholic Church actually agrees that Mary was "saved." Indeed, Mary needed a savior! However, Mary was "saved" from sin in a most sublime manner. She was given the grace to be "saved" completely from sin so that she never committed even the slightest transgression. Protestants tend to emphasize God’s "salvation" almost exclusively to the forgiveness of sins actually committed. However, Sacred Scripture indicates that salvation can also refer to man being protected from sinning before the fact..."


----------



## earl40 (Mar 9, 2016)

py3ak said:


> The Gospel reports a statement that is quite opposed to that notion.



Indeed, there was a sin committed but it was not by Our Lord.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 9, 2016)

D c l x v i


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 9, 2016)

> Trying to bring the "competition" down a notch is what would-be usurpers do.



Indeed. He is truly fulfilling his office of _anti_-Christ.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 9, 2016)

OPC'n said:


> But the Virgin Mary didn't sinned so we can be glad about that! LOL! Here's a quote from a Catholic site
> 
> "Not a few Protestants are surprised to discover the Catholic Church actually agrees that Mary was "saved." Indeed, Mary needed a savior! However, Mary was "saved" from sin in a most sublime manner. She was given the grace to be "saved" completely from sin so that she never committed even the slightest transgression. Protestants tend to emphasize God’s "salvation" almost exclusively to the forgiveness of sins actually committed. However, Sacred Scripture indicates that salvation can also refer to man being protected from sinning before the fact..."



Oh.....well if Mary never sinned, then her distress about Jesus being missing was obviously his sin. Thanks for clearing that up.

I used to take it for granted that the Framers of the confession were mistaken calling the Pope the anti Christ. I would have said Mohammed, or maybe one to come. Perhaps they were wiser than I realized.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 9, 2016)

lynnie said:


> Perhaps they were wiser than I realized.



The older I get, the more I find these words to be true, and about so many things.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm surprised the pope didn't mention Jesus' carbon footprint, or how he re-distributed fish and bread to help the poor. :eyeroll:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

